# BEAUTIFUL YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK 8/22/2015



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friends.
On 8/ 22-29/2015, I am super lucky to traveling to the best/ beautiful place in this world, = Yellow Stone National Park, And No entrance Fee , because I am the Senior citizen---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir/Madame.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello Mr Surapon,

Very nice series.

Thanks for sharing your pictures.

Have a great weekend, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Click said:


> Hello Mr Surapon,
> 
> Very nice series.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Click. Nice to talk with you again, after miss this Great CR web site.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 28, 2015)

Beautiful pictures you have there.

He was pleased to see that our Surapon friend was disappeared for a good cause.


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Beautiful pictures you have there.
> 
> He was pleased to see that our Surapon friend was disappeared for a good cause.



Thank you, Sir, dear great teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, past 3-4 months, I went to New York, Chicago, Atlanta, Florida, Yellow Stone----ETC.
The first time in my Live , I think, I will retire this Past October, Because I am 66 Full years, And I start to get Full benefit of Social Security money, But One BIG PROJECT is coming, and I can not refuse----Ha, Ha, Ha, That mean, I must work another 2 more years.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Lt Colonel (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice Mr. Surapon. I hope to see you soon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

Lt Colonel said:


> Very nice Mr. Surapon. I hope to see you soon.



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Lt Colonel.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice

I have been five times in the last 6 years.
It is rare to get that close to the goats.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr Surapon,
Sure are beautiful photos!
Glad you had a long vacation.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Mr Surapon. 
Wow, you have a lot of gorgeous photos here, the goats are close, but how close was that bison? 
I really like the pictures of the coloured deposits in the water, the sunset shot is beautiful, and many of the landscape panorama shots are beautiful. 
I have a question, have you pushed the colours in the sky for the blues or is that a true representation of the colours, I only ask as I know I have occasionally succumbed to that very temptation to lift a nice sky to fabulous, or did you get it with a CPL. 
How far did you carry all that gear, and is that how you stay fit! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> Very nice
> 
> I have been five times in the last 6 years.
> It is rare to get that close to the goats.



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. takesome1.
Well, my trick is I put Canon 2X Extender on my 100-400mm at 400 MM., On 7D MK II = 1.6 X 400 X 2 = 1280 MM. and use Tripods all the times. Plus very lucky to get the close up the beautiful mountain goats. Yes, Sir, All of my Lenses on this trip, I use Cir. PL. Filter all the Lenses.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Mr Surapon,
> Sure are beautiful photos!
> Glad you had a long vacation.
> -r



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. lion rock.
Yes, Past 3-4 months, I have many great Vacations + Busy in My Business in the office too.
Yes, I miss my dear friend and my great Teachers in CR past 4 Months.
But I am back home sweet home at CR.from now on.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> Wow, you have a lot of gorgeous photos here, the goats are close, but how close was that bison?
> I really like the pictures of the coloured deposits in the water, the sunset shot is beautiful, and many of the landscape panorama shots are beautiful.
> I have a question, have you pushed the colours in the sky for the blues or is that a true representation of the colours, I only ask as I know I have occasionally succumbed to that very temptation to lift a nice sky to fabulous, or did you get it with a CPL.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Graham.
Your good words will make my days. Yes, Sir the beautiful mountain goats are about 300-400 feet, But I use Canon 7D MK II, with EF 100-400 + Canon 2X Extender, On the Tripods, That why very closed in the photos.
Yes, Sir, All the high contrast in colors and deep blue sky are the special Effect of B&W. And Heliopan Cir. PL Filter, which on all my Lenses all the times ( Ha, Ha, Ha---To protect the dust on the Lenses too).
Yes, Sir, Many equipment on my back + on my chest all the time.= 48 Pounds ( Max. for carry on , on the airplane.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 28, 2015)

Was there about a month before you. After our visit we drove up to Glacier NP and spent a week hiking up there. Saw some grizzlies and big horn sheep.... However, way too crowded. Seems this was the busiest summer on record for the parks.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> But none of these pictures really do it for me - they all seem washed out? (except for X-1 and X-2)



Probably your monitor. Washed out is not a word I would have used as a critique.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Was there about a month before you. After our visit we drove up to Glacier NP and spent a week hiking up there. Saw some grizzlies and big horn sheep.... However, way too crowded. Seems this was the busiest summer on record for the parks.



Wow, dear friend Mr. East Wind Photography.
You are very Lucky, that have a chance to hiking up there at Glacier NP. I wishes I could hike there and stay the night in the camp ----Ha, Ha, Ha , with 12 pieces of BEAR'S SPRAY CANS around my belt. Yes, Too crowded, with the Chinese tourists----Ha, Ha, Ha. They always talk too loud, until the rangers come to warn them. Yes, Sir, I will be back again.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Was there about a month before you. After our visit we drove up to Glacier NP and spent a week hiking up there. Saw some grizzlies and big horn sheep.... However, way too crowded. Seems this was the busiest summer on record for the parks.
> ...



Yes, dear friend Mr. dilbert.
This year, Cold winter, Both Yellow Stone and Glacier NP, Close very early, BUT they open for the tourists , who rent the Snowmobile, when the snow come.
Good Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you have a lot of gorgeous photos here, the goats are close, but how close was that bison?
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. dilbert.
For me, I do not want to near the Wild / Big Animal with in 1/4 Miles----Ha, Ha, Ha---Except in the SUV with window close up to 80%------I am chicken at heart.
Good night, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > But none of these pictures really do it for me - they all seem washed out? (except for X-1 and X-2)
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. takesome1.
May be our friend Mr. Dilbert already see my type of Point and Shoot ( Typical Pictures of the Tourist ) for thousand times.---Ha, Ha, Ha, I am the tourist too, The First time in Yellow stone--I must take the Picture as the typical tourist's Point of views---Not just the Photo of the Eyes of Mountain Goats or the beautiful flowers around there.
Good Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. dilbert.
No, That are the truth, I can swear to my Lord of Buddha---One time in the Glacier NP, One Chinese boy = 7-9 years old try to disturb the heard of deers, who come to eat grass near us, by shout and throw some small thing to the deer---and all deers run away. My older Sister ( Dr. Chirapa) get very upset, and go to tell that boy and his Parents----WOW, They just Laugh, and walk away, because the park ranger just walk to see us, what happen----And My Older sister tell the whole story to the Park Ranger---Too bad, The Chinese family, when they see the Park Ranger, and they drive the rental car away.
Sir, I have 25% Chinese blood too, Both of my dear grand father from Mainland China---And I total Honor most of the Chinese People, Except the New Rich, Chinese People Now, They do not learn the good manner in the school.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...




Thanks, Dear friend Mr. Dilbert.
When I take the Photos of the secenery / Out door--Bright Sun Shine, I set all my cameras at AV Mode ( Canon ) at F= 16 ( for the sharp + good DOF ), and Set ISO = 200, to push the camera auto-set the shutter speed = Higher than 1/ 125 sec. or faster, If that Lens 70-200 mm, or 100-400 mm.---After that, I just point and Shoot.
Sorry, Sir, Most of my Photos have the White clouds Blow up, because I want the ground area have more details ( Ha, Ha, Ha, I have Gradated ND G2 Cokin in my vast Pocket too, But I am too lazy to put in front of my B&W Cir. PL Filter ).
Thanks for your great comments, Which I will follow your foot steps in next trip---Not Lazy Surapon any more.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice photos Mr. Surapon, I particularly like the sunsets. But you should have brought along a teenager to haul your gear. 

It's OK to take the same "tourist" photos as other people, the only person that you have to please is yourself.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 29, 2015)

surapon said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



This year I went in October. I would guess that 90% of the tourist were Chinese. I have been told they are buying quit a bit of real estate around the park. Although I didn't count them myself, my friend who owns a cabin in West Yellowstone tells me there are now five Chinese Restaurants in that small town. Surapon is not making this up. 

Although in general people are rude, it's not just the Chinese. I don't think they are any worse they just happen to be the majority.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Nice photos Mr. Surapon, I particularly like the sunsets. But you should have brought along a teenager to haul your gear.
> 
> It's OK to take the same "tourist" photos as other people, the only person that you have to please is yourself.



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. kaswindell.
So far, I have vacation with my dear family--And walk as the group---Just point and shoot as I seethe good Views. Yes, If I go alone, That will be better for shoot early morning or sunset time---Not just bright sunshine----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, dear friend Mr. takesome1
You are 120% right on the target----Most of the Rich Chinese People are the High rank / Corruption Government Officers. Yes, They make big money and invest in USA. such as buy the land and the buildings. Before that corrupted official get caught, They send their family to another country---and they do not care that they might get capital punishment--- and the jailer might sell the internal organs of the dead body to another country.
Yes, I have know this situation from Chinese friends for long time.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

dilbert said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. dilbert.
Thank you again for your good Infor. I will read the Rule of Bear Protection in next trip. That why, During the trip to the Glacier NP, I saw one middle age lady have the 10-15 Tiny Bell around her Belly belt= Yhat might for scare the bears away---The First time I think , that decorative Belt---Now, From your great Infor, I know now---She is a super smart Lady.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2015)

dilbert said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



THANKS you, Sir dear Mr. dilbert.
I have learn the great tricks for traveling from you. Yes, Study before I go some where, and go as the big group of people. Yes, Sir- in the big city like New York, Chicago or Atlanta, in the early morning and in the dark of the night, I just carry Canon EOS-M with Kit Lens + small Tripods only, If I get Rob, I just give my equipment to them, but ask for only the memory card back---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2015)

dilbert said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



He isn't, and I am sure he will. 

Surapon is a special member here, I am surprised you haven't come across him before though he has been away for a while. He is originally from Thailand and the Thai have a very different standard of social interaction that some in the West don't fully appreciate. I lived and worked in Thailand for a year and I very much appreciate Surapon posting here.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 1, 2015)

surapon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Was there about a month before you. After our visit we drove up to Glacier NP and spent a week hiking up there. Saw some grizzlies and big horn sheep.... However, way too crowded. Seems this was the busiest summer on record for the parks.
> ...



And try to take their selfies with the Bison and get skewered. We had to change our plans due to wildfires near St Mary. Instead of going to the sun road which was closed, we hiked in the Many Glacier area which was a good choice because Many Glacier has many grizzlies. Only saw moose at Many Glacier too. Didnt see any at teton or yellowstone. Will go back one of thse days and spend more time.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...




Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear friend Mr. privatebydesign.
Have a great Work week, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mr. East Wind Photography.
No, Sir, My distant from the Bears and Bison = 1/4 miles, and ready to run and be saved in the big SUV. Yes, Sir, I see the Bear at yellow Stone ---And see a lot of people shoot the photo Photos of run away young small bear. AND I shoot the photographers---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Work Week, Sir.
Surapon


----------

